# No 1099 + Less than 20k + Cancelled Account



## GlenviewKid (Jul 11, 2016)

Here's a story to share.

I made less than 20k last year approx. 3K.

I cancelled my account because I didn't want to drive.

So now Uber doesn't send a 1099 unless you hit the 20k number but when you cancel account you can no longer login to see tax data... 

So how is this legally possible? I know my numbers because I have my own data but I am curious if anyone has a thought on legality.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*What If I Don't Receive a 1099 on Time?*
If you are expecting a 1099 and you do not receive it by February 15, the IRS recommends contacting them at 1-800-829-1040. You will be able to use a substitute form to file your return, and you may even still be able to efile it.


----------

